# help locate



## lee ayre (Mar 16, 2005)

could anybody please help me iam looking for information on shipping arrivals that were due in immingham docks in january 1972 . i have tried in vain to find the name of the ship and also its crew members. i have reason to believe there was a crew member who went by the name of jaya mohan who was indonesian there was also a greek member of staff by the name of gorgo. or george. i know its a very long shot but any information would be great


----------



## Fairfield (Apr 26, 2004)

Hi and welcome to Ships Nostalgia.You have the honour of being our 400th Member so congratulations on that!
The site has expanded and I/m sure you/ll find plenty of interest.I/m sure someone will be able to answer your query or point you in the right direction.Enjoy looking around,


Paul


----------



## stevecz (Feb 12, 2005)

Welcome to the site.

You could try Associated British Ports website for contact details, I doubt if the will have electronic records from 1072, but they may keep han written ledgers. The link below will take you to their Immingham section.

http://www.abports.com/custinfo/ports/imm.htm


----------



## bosunjohnboy (Dec 13, 2005)

lee ayre said:


> could anybody please help me iam looking for information on shipping arrivals that were due in immingham docks in january 1972 . i have tried in vain to find the name of the ship and also its crew members. i have reason to believe there was a crew member who went by the name of jaya mohan who was indonesian there was also a greek member of staff by the name of gorgo. or george. i know its a very long shot but any information would be great


this is a long shot but iff you try the hull daily mail newspaper, they used to publish every evening, the shipping going in and out of the humber, if they dont try the grimsby evening paper, they maybe able to help (Thumb) regards bosunjohnboy


----------



## non descript (Nov 18, 2005)

lee, I think that you will find these agents:

http://www.carlbom.co.uk

not only very efficient and almost certain to have the information, but also willign to help; they are in my experience second to none.

Good luck and do let us know how you get one


----------

